# Is it cruel to a horse to have just one?



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

I started off with one horse.She never seemed lonely or anything.I think she liked being alone so she wouldn't be bullied. I got another horse this year tho for barrels so they seem happy.


----------



## AlmostThere (Oct 31, 2009)

Did she have anything to keep her company, like a goat?

We have two dogs, and some chickens, but I don't know how good company they would be for a horse.

Also, I wonder if some horses are just more naturally independent than others.


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

I have goats but they weren't near the horse pen so I doubt she bonded with them. Of course the first few days I got her she was kinda wary of the new place but she settled in quickly.I had her alone for a year before I bought Shocks.I think your right,they are more independent than other livestock like goats or cows. A few of my friends have just one horse.

Are you thinking about getting a horse ?


----------



## AlmostThere (Oct 31, 2009)

We're working on getting a place with land first in order to have room for a horse/horses. I've been doing a crash course on all things horsie for the last six months. I've been horse crazy all my life, but never approached horses from the adult, fully responsible for all the details and finances before.

I'd like to start with one horse, but started to worry about ending up with a lonely, unhappy horse for lack of a buddy.


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

Well,hope it works out for ya !


----------



## AlmostThere (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

When we first got Molly years & years ago she was alone for a year. We thought she might be lonely but when I bought her a little 11 hand pony pal she kept chasing the pony threw the fence! In her particular case she was fine living alone but shes a independent and quite bossy horse. We had two dogs and a few cats, plus I was out with her night and day  
I do know it depends from horse to horse how they will handle it, I've met a few who I would never suggest live as a only horse but for the most part he/she should be OK.


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

I believe it depends on the type of horse you own. I have two horses (well ones my moms but we basically 'share' them), my horse Starlite is the alpha and is always telling other horses what to do. Dream, my mom's horse, HATES to be alone. I couldn't imagine ever keeping her alone!

One time we had to move Starlite to a barn with no other horses and she LOVED it! The neighbors had horses but she had to go far up in the pasture to see them, when she felt like it she'd go see them but it was rare when she did. 

Starlite seems to stress with too many horses. As of now she's happy being pastured with Dream and bossing her around, Dream is happy taking her bossing. LOL. But really Starlite would probably be happiest all alone.

It allllll depends on the individual horse.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

It depends on the horse. Some are just fine by themselves, and some need companionship. There are some horses who won't tolerate any other animal in their pasture, but those are pretty rare. If your horse is lonely and you don't want/can't afford another horse, you could get a goat or sheep. Any herd animal can be a companion for a horse.


----------



## BigGreyHorse (Sep 28, 2009)

Some years back I had a very independent bossy mare who was absolutely fine living by herself. For a while we had a gelding and she was not happy with him there at all. Fast forward to my draft gelding and he was obviously not happy by himself. We bought his half brother and they are getting along fabulously. All that to say, I think a lot of the answer to this question depends on the personality of the horse in question.


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

Jessabel said:


> It depends on the horse.


 That is so very true !


----------



## AlmostThere (Oct 31, 2009)

So it sounds like if I get a horse that doesn't mind being by herself, then I'll be in trouble if I want to get a second or third horse down the line. 

And if I get a horse that would be happy with future additions, he'll be sad in the meantime.

I guess it's time to look into the feasibility of taking care of a goat/sheep/donkey/minidonk in addition to a horse.

With that in mind, anyone have a preferred extra animal to keep their horse company?


----------



## SuperStarsSugar (Sep 9, 2009)

I've kept my horses alone sometimes when I've had to. It's not ideal, and they do get depressed, but they survive. It helps if they live with other livestock, or at least across the fence from other herd animals.


----------



## SuperStarsSugar (Sep 9, 2009)

Oh wow. I stopped reading before the last one :S Yeah, goats are mischevious but they do make good companions. Miniature Donkeys or Miniature Horses are good too.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

AlmostThere said:


> Since horses are herd animals, is it okay to own just one horse?


Good luck with that. They just seem to start following you home once you get started.


----------



## AlmostThere (Oct 31, 2009)

Sometimes I consider starting with two - especially with the number of ads out there with more than one horse for sale from the same home. 

But, my husband doesn't want me to go overboard; also, this will be my first experience with having a horse on my own property and I don't want to bite off more than I can chew.


----------

